# Are Beretta's making a comeback?



## Big_Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

I recently purchased a new 92fs so maybe I'm just noticing them more. But I seem to be finding more threads about people buying M9's, M9A1'a, 90-two's, PX4's, etc.

Even at the gunstores I notice the PX4's getting more interest from customers.

I shoot weekly at a local club. We hold an IDPA style practice. I am known for shooting Glocks. When I brought out the new Beretta my fellow shooters kinds turned their nose up at it saying all the usual stuff " too big for a 9mm" or " the army should've kept the 1911". But, after they watched me shoot it, now I'm hearing positive comments like "thats a nice gun" or "he's good with that gun"

So maybe its just me but I like it.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

We'll for me, like your friends, I just kind of wasn't interested and over looked them for many years. Don't know why I just did. What initially led me to them was looking for a full size carry option that I could carry safely and discretely in a belly band. I like Sigs but don't shoot them especially well and while fairly flat they tend to print their squarish out line on me at least. Ended up getting a more sculpted and contoured 92FS and it worked great. Foolishly parted with it when I got back into 1911's but I will probably rectify that soon. I have the PX4 storm that I got based on good reports, I liked the styling and features and most importantly to me it has one of the nicest DA pulls I have found. Better than the 92 and P series Sigs to me at least.

After I finally purchased a few Beretta's motiviated by purpose rather than "gotta have that brand loyalty" then I came to really appreciate them and now regret that I over looked them for so long. Missed out on brand new Cougars and other models now discontinued. Better late than never I suppose.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

A vanilla 92fs is the first gun I ever owned, I regret trading it to this day. No matter what comes out, my Beretta Centurion (5th Beretta since) will always have a special place in my heart and I will never, ever sell or trade it unless it would be for a 92G Centurion NIB.

They are big for 9mm but other than guns specifically designed for small 9mm what guns arent too big? I know Berettas were designed for 9mm but can also be chambered for .40 (as many guns are engineered for .40, then rechambered for 9mm). They have a great DA/SA trigger compared to other DA/SA's (too many pple compare apples and oranges here). And their actions are buttery smooth. Accuracy is on par with just about any other combat pistol as well. Cosmetically, there isnt much that is sexier than a 92fs/M9.










Just my 0.02$


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Naterstein said:


> A vanilla 92fs is the first gun I ever owned, I regret trading it to this day. No matter what comes out, my Beretta Centurion (5th Beretta since) will always have a special place in my heart and I will never, ever sell or trade it unless it would be for a 92G Centurion NIB.
> 
> They are big for 9mm but other than guns specifically designed for small 9mm what guns arent too big? I know Berettas were designed for 9mm but can also be chambered for .40 (as many guns are engineered for .40, then rechambered for 9mm). They have a great DA/SA trigger compared to other DA/SA's (too many pple compare apples and oranges here). And their actions are buttery smooth. Accuracy is on par with just about any other combat pistol as well. Cosmetically, there isnt much that is sexier than a 92fs/M9.
> 
> ...


+1 to that!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Similar to the above, a plane-jane 92FS was my first pistol and I will never get rid of it. One of my future grandchildren will be the lucky beneficiary of her some day down the road. It's so comfortable, comes with a manual safety and DA/SA, one of the smoothest actions of any pistol, affordable, and very reliable... not to mention it's dead sexy. I love that it's heavy because it makes for the perfect platform for my mom and g/f to learn shooting on (after a .22 of course).

On that note I am not too enthusiastic about Beretta's new lineup. The PX4 doesn’t fit me at all and feels really cheap IMO. I was considering getting one of the PX4’s in 45 when they came out but I just couldn’t bring myself to buy it (ended up with a USP and it rocks my world). The 90-Two (wtf is up with that name? Way to confuse the yit out of people, Beretta. Someone in the marketing department should be fired.) is a solution for a problem that never existed. It’s like they took the 92FS and tried to improve it, but made it worse… or not enough better to persuade very many to buy it over a 92FS. I guess it has like 13 less parts, but a bunch of plastic stuff, retro styling, and that rail cover (puke)!

Anyway, if someone offered me a million dollars for all of my guns but I could keep one, I’d have my 92FS in hand.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Didn't care for the PX4 45 but I like the 9mm and 40 version. I tend to agree with you Spartan on the new 90-two. I was interested and curious until I held one. After removing that goofy accessory rail cover it doesn't look too bad to me but it feels and seems even bigger and I just don't get the advantage over a nice 92FS. As an aside, I found 2 brand new 40S&W compact 92's at the gun show this weekend. Asked the guy about them and he said that Beretta is still making them in limited quantities so I have hope to get a new 9mm compact and full size FS one of these days. Kind of regret not getting the 40 while I could but prefer the 9 in this platform.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Naterstein said:


> I know Berettas were designed for 9mm but can also be chambered for .40 (as many guns are engineered for .40, then rechambered for 9mm).


Yeah you don't hear much about the 96's... (.40 version of the 92FS). There's one that they can't sell at my local shop with a brigadier slide and hogue grips that I can't see why it's still there.. It's not priced terribly high.. Someone should haggle a bit for it I think. Bore looked good and action is clean.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Beretta 96's*

I agree with the feelings about the Beretta. I was a Marine 20+ years ago and had an issue 1911. It shot great when we shot it and I have owned several as an investigator and civillian. I really like my 92FS and both my 96's, one Bruniton and one INOX. The S.O. requires carry weapons to be chambered in .40 S&W as they issue Glock 22's but have an approved carry list. While I carry the 96's with the S.O., I really shoot the heck out of the 92FS, cheaper and the size really handles the recoil of the 9mm. Double taps in quals under 1 1/2" at 7 yards are easy, 2 1/2" at 15 yards. LaserMax LMS 1441 guide rod laser sight is dead on and a great tool for confrontational situations. Once painted, the starch generally goes out of the perp. Shoot well and often Big Jim. The 96 works as well in IDPA shoots.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned a few over the years - have had none for about 3-4 years, so I just got a new one


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Two things I could never bring myself to fully accept about the 92s are the incredible weight/size and the slide-mounted safety/decocker. I cannot operate all of the handgun's functions with one hand, nor can I shoot it well with the offhand. This is probably due to both weight/size and slide-mounted levers.

Still, it's a beauty of a piece and in my eyes, it's the King of handguns if you want to do a quick mag dump at the range.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

The more I read about them, if I were looking at beretta's I'd be really checking out the PX4's... Looks like a fairly good advancement in a more carry-capable pistol. Though the Inox 92's are dead sexy to be sure. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I suffer horribly from "Buyers Remorse" - always have. I will study, research and shop around for months before I make a purchase and nine times out of ten I later wish I had done something different (yes, therapy might help with that! LOL!).

HOWEVER, I have never suffered Buyers Remorse in relation to my Beretta 92FS one bit! 

I would, however, like to get my hands on a 92FS Compact with Tritium sights!!


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Dynamik1 said:


> I have never suffered Buyers Remorse in relation to my Beretta 92FS one bit!


... I wouldn't either. :mrgreen:


----------

